# C-Band Subs Drop, Slowing Evident



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Throughout the past two to three months, C-Band subscribers have yet to fully subside from their tumult, but there is some evidence of slowing over March and April.

According to the Motorola Access Control Center, March subscribers dropped 17,058 and gained 127 gross authorizations. April's subscriber numbers saw a decrease of 18,795 with 96 gross authorizations. This brings the current total to 732,368 cumulative subscribers for C-Band.

When compared to past months, March and April have shown a dramatic step in a "slowing" direction that's been foreseen for more than a year. Initially, C-Band subs dropped dramatically upon the news of the EchoStar/DirecTV merger, now there seems to be a deceleration in the amount of subscribers ditching the big dish.

The National Programming Service (NPS), a programming provider for C-Band subscribers, is offering consumers a $25 rebate when they order Showtime during an upcoming free preview of the premium network on June 21-23.

For more information on C-Band and 4DTV, visit www.4dtv.com. For more information on NPS, visit www.dsinps.com.

From SkyRetailer (Used with Permission)


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

I don't believe that the merger announcement had anything to do with the loss of c-band customers.

Recently, Motorola has been dumping 4DTV sidecars, an add on unit that allows users to subscribe to certain c-band digital channels, on the market for around $100 per unit. These puppies used to sell for $300 to $400. Maybe this is stemming the mass defections?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Nah, I am one of those gross ones for April. :lol: 
I added another Dish and receiver. Now have 2 with subscriptions.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2002)

I bet a lot of those new 4DTV subs were Star Choice HD customers who added the 905 sidecar to their 921 model receivers in order to get HBO/Showtime HD


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

We're thinking of activating a premium channel subscription on the old analog bud so we can record off the BUD but still be able to watch E* for regular stuff. With 2 small kids we end up watching movies at odd hours, so we like to record our stuff and watch when the little ones are in bed.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> *Throughout the past two to three months, C-Band subscribers have yet to fully subside from their tumult, but there is some evidence of slowing over March and April.
> 
> According to the Motorola Access Control Center, March subscribers dropped 17,058 and gained 127 gross authorizations. April's subscriber numbers saw a decrease of 18,795 with 96 gross authorizations. This brings the current total to 732,368 cumulative subscribers for C-Band.
> ...


I hope that C-band survives.
Dbs is EVIL EVIL EVIL I tell you.
It's just "cable in the sky".
C-band/4DTV is TRUE satellite television and I hope it survives forever.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

C Band WILL survive.

After all where do you think DBS gets all their programming? 

As long as there are C Band Signals being broadcast there will be cunsumer equipment available to get those signals.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

The problem for consumer c-band users is that the move from analog to digital is resulting in several digital platforms being adopted, not just a single format. ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX, WB and UPN have chosen different digital formats, with one opting for high speed internet feeds for its news service. Thus the consumer needs to purchase several different, very high priced digital receivers to pick up this programming. And if the feeds go scrambled, then you have a $4,000 doorstop.

Most "cable" channels are using the 4Dtv format and with the low priced sidecars, that's good for consumers. But the eventual loss of the network feeds and most wild feeds is a big loss for c band.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

When I was in upstate NY (the land of C-Band dishes) for the Memorial Day weekend, I noticed the decline of C-Band first-hand. Many BUDs are overgrown with weeds/trees/bushes/vines and some are heavily rusted or partially dismantled. Some of them have Dish Network or DirecTV dishes attached to them. I'm guessing that those people no longer use those C-Band dishes anymore. Only a few BUDs are kept in good condition so that it looks like they are still in use.

I guess the article that Steve posted is correct, at least in upstate NY!


----------

